# A Few More Pics From The Patch . . .



## Kevin (Jan 21, 2015)

I took a few more pics over the past coupe days of logging. Mostly I was logging and not taking as many pics . . . 

Here's a end-of-the-day load when logs and tractor are both on the trailer.



 



 



 



 

Something I rarely do. A selfie. Camera sitting on chainsaw bar. Don't laugh I'm trying to look serious and all. At least it's a serious log . . . . . . 



 



 



 



 



 

I know y'all can't tell how many logs I brought in duing the last 3 days just know that I am one whupped puppy. I will do my damdest to get 12 hours of sleep even if I have to wake up and drink some nyquil and go back to sleep. but MAN O MAN I have had a blast and loving this weather. All rain coming now and even a little snow they say but no complaints from me because it ain't gonna freeze!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 21, 2015)

VERY nice wood. Some real color in that stuff........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Turning the red into green (backs) is a good thing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll bet I could find enough in the branch wood left behind to keep me busy for a long, long time! Congrats on hauling in more beautiful wood!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice haul!

No more evil eye selfies.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful colors in there Kevin !!! What length u buck your logs to ?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 21, 2015)

And Kevin keeps torturing us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 21, 2015)

Woooooo when can I come visit. Forget Henry I'm coming to Texas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2015)

Very cool pics, I always enjoy the logging photo's Kevin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice logs, Kevin! Looks like a great time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 21, 2015)

Dang that is some kinda ugly...you know the kind!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 22, 2015)

TimR said:


> Dang that is some kinda ugly...you know the kind!


Are you talking about the logs??? 
Great haul Kevin and your right that is one serious log! of coarse I see a lot of serious logs in those photos. It is time to take them to the mill and start

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Beautiful colors in there Kevin !!! What length u buck your logs to ?



Normally 9' - but when using a tractor, and in a hurry 70"





Tclem said:


> Woooooo when can I come visit. Forget Henry I'm coming to Texas.



My patch is in South East North Carolina.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Normally 9' - but when using a tractor, and in a hurry 70"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no I saved the last shipping label you sent me. I know where you are Danielson.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 22, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Oh no I saved the last shipping label you sent me. I know where you are Danielson.



Part of my ruse. And it's Daniel-san lol.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Part of my ruse. And it's Daniel-san lol.


You know I can't spell lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 22, 2015)

I bet you are whupped! That's a hell of a haul, can't wait to see it processed! TA


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice haul Kevin. I can only imagine the entertainment value of milling those logs. Each one is going to be like opening the biggest box under the tree when you were a kid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> My patch is in South East North Carolina.


If that were true, there would be no trees in the patch left to harvest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Jan 26, 2015)

Kevin them are some beuitful logs they should be real fun to mill!!!

Thanks Mark

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Molokai (Jan 27, 2015)

That wood looks awesome when freshly cut !


----------



## bench1holio (Jan 27, 2015)

Kevin, you should be ashamed putting up ugly photos like those!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 27, 2015)

Need to paint that hard hat green and put a shamrock on it Kevin. By the way, that is some beautiful wood!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2015)

Man oh man....that is really some sweet stuff....


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 31, 2015)

Man that is gorgeous!


----------



## ClintW (Feb 21, 2015)

A crosscut slab of one of those would make a real fine end table!


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 22, 2015)

Couldn't find an icon for "beyond" Eye Candy! Chuck


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 22, 2015)

I'd love to stand quietly by the mill just to watch them open up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 22, 2015)

Man that is some awesome stuff, Kevin. I'll bet the WOW factor makes it easy to saw more than you should at a time, LOL. I know it's happened to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 22, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Couldn't find an icon for "beyond" Eye Candy! Chuck


----------

